# Nomad in Cambridge 2017



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking to set up games again this year. As I am a Nomad I need the help of you kind folks for games with company.

I can do anytime Saturdays, Sundays from around 12 (11 if local). Bank holidays are also fine anytime too.

Looking for dates between Easter and the 11th of May (including that Sunday).

Give me a PM if you fancy a game anywhere within 90 mins of Cambridge (give or take 10 mins).

I am also mostly good for a game from the 8th of July until the end of September bar the odd weekend.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 5, 2017)

I could be up for some games, with baby due mid May, membership is not going to be renewed so will be looking to do the odd game somewhere local(ish)

I've been told I should be able to get out once or twice a month, will be interesting to play a different courses after having had a membership for the past 5 years and therefor not wanting to pay greenfee's else where


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm a touch more flexible as my tot is older so just let me know some weekends and locations in line with my good dates above and I will let you know.

My game looks in a decent enough place to shoot in the 90s at least:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 5, 2017)

If you fancy a round in Norwich let me know.

Maybe on the limit but looking to go to Yarmouth soon too.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			If you fancy a round in Norwich let me know.

Maybe on the limit but looking to go to Yarmouth soon too.
		
Click to expand...

Really a bit too far out my range, trying to find games a little closer to home for a few reasons.

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 5, 2017)

I am up in Saffron Walden sat 17 June for a family party. I have had permission to play sat lunchtime


----------



## MrBrightside (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd be up for a round, happy to host Ramsey or play another course north of Cambridge. equally I would like to give Bourne a go....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			I am up in Saffron Walden sat 17 June for a family party. I have had permission to play sat lunchtime
		
Click to expand...

Sorry made a mistake in my first post (D'oh) I meant I am free until the 11th of June. Not sure what I was thinking. I'm away 11th of June till the start of July.



MrBrightside said:



			I'd be up for a round, happy to host Ramsey or play another course north of Cambridge. equally I would like to give Bourne a go....
		
Click to expand...

Me too, guy from work plays there and I keep hearing good things.

Any chance of putting a game together from the 29th of April? Ive got something on the weekend after Easter now and it looks 

Weekends only for me or Bank Holidays, due to 3 holidays booked this year I have hardly any spare days off 


Just to be clear, I am now looking for a game or two between the 29th of April until the 11th of June.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2017)

Were part of the smartgolfer network (as are a few others on here) which allows us free reciprocal golf at several clubs Cambridge way and can sign in guests at what is usually members guest fee rates. Usually play a few of them throughout the summer and happy to sign people on if and when if possible

Think this covers Bourne, Girton, Brampton Park and Royston as well as Pavenham Park heading more towards Bedford

If i was leaving one of those clubs Id make sure i had my card for the year too


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2017)

fundy said:



			Were part of the smartgolfer network (as are a few others on here) which allows us free reciprocal golf at several clubs Cambridge way and can sign in guests at what is usually members guest fee rates. Usually play a few of them throughout the summer and happy to sign people on if and when if possible

Think this covers Bourne, Girton, Brampton Park and Royston as well as Pavenham Park heading more towards Bedford

If i was leaving one of those clubs Id make sure i had my card for the year too 

Click to expand...

Give me a shout if you play any of those on a weekend, most on my list of "to play" this year.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 6, 2017)

I like Bourne, its not a bad course. I will wait until dates get decided and confirm if i can play, obviously dependent on the little one.

Lakeside Lodge at Pidley is also a decent pay per play course, would also like to give St Ives another go.

Maybe we need a Cambridgeshire/Befordshire league.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm playing up at Rutland County with Franco on the 6th of May with a game at Pidley (lakeside lodger) planned for July 29th


----------



## philly169 (Apr 10, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			I'm playing up at Rutland County with Franco on the 6th of May with a game at Pidley (lakeside lodger) planned for July 29th
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to join you guys at Lakeside Lodge if there is space. Should have given me enough time to earn some brownie points.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm a new member at Gog Magog GC (south of Cambridge). Usually available for a game although the diary gets full in the summer. PM with any dates you're thinking of & we can arrange a meet :thup:



ScienceBoy said:



			Looking to set up games again this year. As I am a Nomad I need the help of you kind folks for games with company.

I can do anytime Saturdays, Sundays from around 12 (11 if local). Bank holidays are also fine anytime too.

Looking for dates between Easter and the 11th of May (including that Sunday).

Give me a PM if you fancy a game anywhere within 90 mins of Cambridge (give or take 10 mins).

I am also mostly good for a game from the 8th of July until the end of September bar the odd weekend.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 10, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm a new member at Gog Magog GC (south of Cambridge). Usually available for a game although the diary gets full in the summer. PM with any dates you're thinking of & we can arrange a meet :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would be up for a game Sat 17 June from about 12 if you are free


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 11, 2017)

Have a Medal in the morning on Sat 17th June, sorry 


anotherdouble said:



			I would be up for a game Sat 17 June from about 12 if you are free
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Have a Medal in the morning on Sat 17th June, sorry 

Click to expand...

Cheers for looking


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2017)

Still looking for a game on one of these weekends:

27, 28 or 29 May
3 or 4 June
10 or 11 June

Plenty of availability for games from the 8th July to end of October, weekends or Bank Hols only though.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 21, 2017)

I should be available July onwards.

I would be interested in playing most Cambridgeshire courses. I'd be keen to give St Ives another shot


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2017)

philly169 said:



			I should be available July onwards.

I would be interested in playing most Cambridgeshire courses. I'd be keen to give St Ives another shot
		
Click to expand...

Pick a course, pick a Saturday or Sunday (after 11) and I will likely be free if it's in July or August.


----------



## MrBrightside (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll let you guys know close the time if that is ok, i dont what i'm doing this Sunday yet!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2017)

Right that's one match down, who can squeeze in a game on a weekend between now and the 12th of June? Saturdays are best and it needs to be under an hour from Cambridge.

My last round was 86 so I think I have the game to take someone on!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 8, 2017)

I may be able to do first week in June after work. I'll PM you with a date & time. :thup:



ScienceBoy said:



			Right that's one match down, who can squeeze in a game on a weekend between now and the 12th of June? Saturdays are best and it needs to be under an hour from Cambridge.

My last round was 86 so I think I have the game to take someone on!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 8, 2017)

Thursdays will work, I can be there by half 4. Can't do any other days as I have a wee tot to fetch from various places, feed and put to bed.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone up for a game in August/September/October.

Can do all but 3 weekends in that time so hopefully can get a game.

Can do anything within an hour and a bit from Cambridge but might consider more.


----------



## philly169 (Jul 10, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Anyone up for a game in August/September/October.

Can do all but 3 weekends in that time so hopefully can get a game.

Can do anything within an hour and a bit from Cambridge but might consider more.
		
Click to expand...

Sign me up, bit of notice and i should be good. dont really have any plans.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 10, 2017)

philly169 said:



			Sign me up, bit of notice and i should be good. dont really have any plans.
		
Click to expand...

You could join Franco and I at Lakeside Lodge on the 29th of July, two spaces.



My next dates are 12/13th and 26/27th August. After that it's 16th September onwards

Any thoughts on a course?


----------



## philly169 (Jul 11, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			You could join Franco and I at Lakeside Lodge on the 29th of July, two spaces.
		
Click to expand...

What time?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 12, 2017)

philly169 said:



			What time?
		
Click to expand...

Can't actually book till Sunday, what time range do you want?

We usually aim for 9-12 range


----------



## Franco (Jul 12, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Can't actually book till Sunday, what time range do you want?

We usually aim for 9-12 range
		
Click to expand...

10.00 onwards would suit me better.


----------



## philly169 (Jul 14, 2017)

Franco said:



			10.00 onwards would suit me better.
		
Click to expand...

Let me check, think I'm at the boozer the night before - on the otherhand, it can't make me any worse..


----------



## philly169 (Jul 16, 2017)

Should be able to do 10am onwards


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like I can't book for a few more days yet, have to wait a week.

Looking at what's available for this coming Saturday the best tee time would be 09:56.

Next one not till half 2


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 17, 2017)

I also have to pay in advance so I need to know numbers before I book, crazy but I guess fair system


----------



## Franco (Jul 17, 2017)

I shall be there,  how much is it?   We have paid on arrival on previous visits.


----------



## philly169 (Jul 18, 2017)

Franco said:



			I shall be there,  how much is it?   We have paid on arrival on previous visits.
		
Click to expand...

You can probably ring up and book and it would be free. Ive never had to pay in advance before.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 18, 2017)

philly169 said:



			You can probably ring up and book and it would be free. Ive never had to pay in advance before.
		
Click to expand...

Ok will do, only done online before


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 22, 2017)

Done, 10:36

I will be there from half 9 I think.


----------



## Franco (Jul 22, 2017)

I shall be there around the same time.


----------



## philly169 (Jul 23, 2017)

Franco said:



			I shall be there around the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Same, hopefully not drunk.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 24, 2017)

philly169 said:



			Same, hopefully not drunk.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, I just play at a par 3, you should still beat me.

Will be a good knock anyway. 

Anyone wanting to make this a 4 ball?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 25, 2017)

Still hoping to add a 4th, lots of time left.

We can make it a match if we get full group!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2017)

Cleaning my clubs tonight

#takingitseriously


----------



## philly169 (Jul 28, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Cleaning my clubs tonight

#takingitseriously
		
Click to expand...

i need to do mine, and move to my other bag. not sure if i will have time!

is the green fee Â£28?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 29, 2017)

In the bar tucking into an English


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 29, 2017)

Cracking game gents, did you beat 31 points Phil? I bet you did! Frank got 32 so I feel I came last!

Ruing that topped 3 wood into the pond onto the last


----------



## philly169 (Jul 31, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Cracking game gents, did you beat 31 points Phil? I bet you did! Frank got 32 so I feel I came last!

Ruing that topped 3 wood into the pond onto the last
		
Click to expand...

I didn't actually total it up, will check later. I think I was around 30 on the last, which I par'd ..

You should have taken the big dog on the last


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 31, 2017)

philly169 said:



			I didn't actually total it up, will check later. I think I was around 30 on the last, which I par'd ..

You should have taken the big dog on the last 

Click to expand...

I know, just needs a par to shoot a great round rather than a good one, 18 points instead of 20 to add to my 13 going out.

Only had an 8 iron left with my 3rd off the tee.

We all played well which was the great thing, a huge suprise to me as I expected to just about break 100.

Next time I will hit the driver more as it does go well now I implement the width you pointed out. I thank you for all those pars and easy bogeys!


----------



## Franco (Jul 31, 2017)

I just want to say thank you for a great day of golf.  I look forward to our next game.


----------



## philly169 (Aug 1, 2017)

i was impressed with my ball striking, having not played for 6 months, putting for an eagle on the first was very unexpected..


----------



## philly169 (Aug 1, 2017)

I finished on 30 points playing off 17. 4 blobs on 6th (took 7, with 3 duff chips and a single putt), 9th (picked up, couldn't find second shot), 11th (took 8, two duff chips and a bit of a hack around) and 14th (Took 7, playing around in the tree's, should have use my provisional which was sitting in the middle of the fairway)

Need to spend some time on the short area's a think. Re-evaluate my around the green approach.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 1, 2017)

philly169 said:



			I finished on 30 points playing off 17. 4 blobs on 6th (took 7, with 3 duff chips and a single putt), 9th (picked up, couldn't find second shot), 11th (took 8, two duff chips and a bit of a hack around) and 14th (Took 7, playing around in the tree's, should have use my provisional which was sitting in the middle of the fairway)

Need to spend some time on the short area's a think. Re-evaluate my around the green approach.
		
Click to expand...

Great we all got above 30 points!

I agree your ball striking was very good, far above mine.

Your chipping was just rusty, I'm sure it can improve. I play 2-3 times a month at the par 3 so mine was in good shape. The green speed threw me though as my course is VERY slow.

Franco was just good all round which is why he won on the day. I am far too inconsistent to challenge him but I think it's just match practice we lacked. He plays almost daily!


----------

